# Senica or Salt Fork info ?



## Steven McMains (Aug 21, 2019)

1st time posting, love this site. Planning a trip this weekend, driving over 3 hours to fish these lakes. Worried about draw down. Read here that salt fork will draw down 1st of November, can’t find any info on 
Senica. Would love to find some eyes !!! Any information will be greatly appreciated !!! Thanks


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Seneca drawdown starts November 1st. Taking it down 7 ft. This weekend you will be good for launching at either lake.


----------



## Steven McMains (Aug 21, 2019)

Thanks !!! I’m looking forward to a nice long weekend


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

I fished Salt Fork on 10/20/19 and lake was at normal pool and temp normal for this time of year. Did not look like it has "turned over" yet.


----------



## Steven McMains (Aug 21, 2019)

BABS said:


> I fished Salt Fork on 10/20/19 and lake was at normal pool and temp normal for this time of year. Did not look like it has "turned over" yet.


Any luck on the 20 th. Sure hoping to get into some fish


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Steven McMains said:


> Any luck on the 20 th. Sure hoping to get into some fish


I had the dogs with me for a walk and a swim so I only fished for a few hours from the shore. I had a few bites and had a nice fish break off my line. I am sure if I had the boat out I would have done much better. I am sure the fish are suspended at this time of year in deeper water then I was fishing.


----------



## lc43727 (Sep 17, 2019)

I hit Seneca yesterday (10-24). I must have stayed too shallow. I didn't get the first strike. I tried spinners, crankbait, and purple worms.....nothing. Still a beautiful day on the water.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Any thoughts on when (Turn Over) is. I've read many topics about this from educated aquatic watershed and wildlife professional's.
Fact -Just about 2 months ago I reported the water was still at 80 plus degrees. This past Monday at the same lake it was 62 degrees. Not all sections of a lake turn over at the same time because of depth and/or current. 
I've had many guy's tell me turn over was about month ago.. Saltfork has turned over !!!! and still some guys say (nope) not turned over yet.. Both can't be right.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

I think Seneca turned about 2 weeks ago. Water was stinking and tea colored.


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

I would say Salt Fork has turned over too. I was there yesterday. 61 degrees, water has a tea color now and I was marking fish 3 foot all the way to 32 foot in the water column. I could not see any thermocline on the graph. Fish were very scattered.


----------



## buckeyebrian26 (Nov 10, 2013)

There was good oxygen at the 22 side marina at salt fork. Dam area to north Salem had poor oxygen from the top down. That was on the 15th. It’s turned over around that time. Essentially, it will turn over till Ice up


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Brian, Water oxygen is so important to fish activity and feeding. Wondering what kind of meter you have/use. I want one ! Do you test different depths ?
Many times I think knowing the water oxygen content of the area I'm fishing would lead me to more active areas. Good point !


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

dissolved oxygen meter


----------

